# How do I look (595)?



## ROCA RULE (Apr 11, 2009)

There are minor details that I plan on changing, but this its close to ths final stage. Bar tape, bar and stem are getting replaced by fsa cockpit and the hoods are going to be red.


----------



## ROCA RULE (Apr 11, 2009)

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e37/roca-rule/IMAG0050.jpg


----------



## ROCA RULE (Apr 11, 2009)

<a href=https://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e37/roca-rule/?action=view&current=IMAG0051.jpg target=_blank><img src=https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e37/roca-rule/IMAG0051.jpg border=0 alt=></a>


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

cool, what sort of FSA parts are you getting? an OS-99 CSI stem would suit really well.


----------



## ROCA RULE (Apr 11, 2009)

I am getting the old style kforce carbon stem, I just like the beefier look of it.


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

Rear brake appears to be in the open position.


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

Seat is tilted way too far down in front. Do you actually ride it like that? If so, then I'd say you need to cut a little off the seatpost and lower the seat a bit and try it a little more level. That setup is not great IMO. Must cause lots of shoulder and hand problems.

TV


----------



## ROCA RULE (Apr 11, 2009)

Well the saddle is almost set, it is a bit off but not as dramatic as you make it sound, by the way my inseam is 33".


----------



## jjmurch1 (Nov 16, 2002)

Very nice, I think black tape on the bars would look sharp.


----------



## ROCA RULE (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks black bar tape is a must since I will be doing red hoods.


----------



## Democrazy (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice bike, Congrats


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks great! As far as bar tape I recommend the Fizik micro tek in 2 tone, Red and Black.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice Ride. i am with the others black bar tape for sure!!! 

Twiggy


----------

